# overnight calais



## coolair (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi i'm getting a late ferry to calais on the 17th january does any one 
know of a place to park up for a night sleep before i continue my journey
into belgium.


keith.


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

> Keith wrote:
> Hi i'm getting a late ferry to calais on the 17th january does any one know of a place to park up for a night sleep before i continue my journey into belgium.


Hi Keith
There's the 'aire' at Calais alongside the ferry terminal - but means driving into Calais to get to it - http://tinyurl.com/wdg43 - or as it's on the way to Belgium - the Auchan car park at Dunkerque - http://tinyurl.com/yle6rv - I've used both.

The 'aire' at Calais is supposed to be 6 euro per night, but I've just come back from a visit and parked there twice (out and home) and not been charged.

There's a height barrier at the Dunkerque Auchan - ignore it, it's only on the 'in' side of the road - drive on the 'wrong' side and bypass it. It's also a handy place to get your bits and pieces and fuel up in the morning.

Have fun and enjoy yourself.

Keith S


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Hello Keith, when you get off the ferry on the French side you will pass a huge car park on your left (it is where the ticket portacabins are) turn in and park up...you will see a lot of other motorhome/campervans doing the same thing. There are plenty of spaces, very secure, and ideal for a short stop-over, it is patrolled 24 hrs a day. We stay here every time time we go to France. Enjoy your holiday. 

Texas


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

I spent a night at the Calais site at the end of November and was,nt charged for it, was told by another motorhomer that they only come round and charge when it,s in season. You can still empty your waste and tiolet there and take on water but the tiolets and showers are closed up. Only a 10 minute stroll into Calais itself plenty of places to eat and drink there...... :lol: 

Cheers Mark


----------



## coolair (Sep 5, 2006)

cheers guys i will look to see whats the best option for me.

keith.


----------



## coolair (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi keith is the place at auchan just the car park for the hyper market

cheers keith


----------

